# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  ĐẸP RỤNG RỜI - Với một trong những bãi biển hoang sơ ĐẢO YẾN HÒN NỘI

## progacon991

ĐẸP RỤNG RỜI - Với một trong những bãi biển hoang sơ - Quyến rũ nhất của Nha Trang!  
Mình xin giới thiệu tour Đảo Yến – Hòn Nội . Một trong những tour theo cảm nhận của mình là đáng để đi nhất trong năm 2019 khi đến với Nha Trang.
 Nơi đây nổi tiếng với Bãi Tắm Đôi chia biển ra làm 2 phần: 1 Bên là dòng biển nóng và một bên là dòng biển lạnh vô cùng lý thú.
Đến với tour bạn sẽ được nghe về thêm nghề khai thác yến, thưởng thức một số món về yến.
Một số lưu ý nhỏ khi đi Đảo Yến:
Thời gian có thể tham quan từ tháng 3 - Tháng 9/ 2019 Số lượng khách tour mỗi ngày lên đảo:Giới hạn tầm 80 -90 khách/ ngày ( Nên các bạn phải đăng ký tour sớm)
Giá tour trọn gói: 490k/ người.
Xem chương trình chi tiết tại đây: https://bitly.vn/-uk
Hotline: 0906.510.109 hoặc 09212.60.669 ( Zalo )
Facebook: Phan Đình Phong

----------

